# Google gadget XML code



## sid_tech (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi

I am trying to generate a xml script to create a simple Google gadget. 
A gadget with an image so that if anyone clicks on that image it redirects to my website

I have no idea about coding .... somehow managed to get a little bit done
I have generated a code but its not working.

The similar thing is already done here but I want to change the image to a better image

My friend did it for me but now he is out of town.
I am told it will help me for SEO.

====================================================================================
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>

<Module>
<ModulePrefs title="Online Technician"/> 
<Content type="html">



</Content>
</Module>
=====================================================================================


----------



## sid_tech (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump


----------

